# Charger



## macdevster

I was looking up the word for "charger" today (since ALL of my high school students want to surreptitiously charge their cell phones during class).  One of my Uzbek students told me a charger is зарячик, which isn't exactly what I saw on WR, so I thought I'd add it here.


----------



## Sobakus

The standard term is _заря́дное_ _ устро́йство (_I say_ зарядно́е)_, but it's colloquially referred to as _заря́дка. Зарядчик_ seems to be used for some mechanical devices (you can google for it), but if your students use it for phone chargers, I guess there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Drink

Interesting, I call it заряжа́лка at home, but according to the internet, no one else in the world calls it that.


----------



## horace.mik

Drink said:


> Interesting, I call it заряжа́лка at home, but according to the internet, no one else in the world calls it that.


In Russian, one of the most beautiful things is that we invent words by ourselves as we like ) 
I imagine a correct one may be "заряжатель".


----------



## Maroseika

horace.mik said:


> I imagine a correct one may be "заряжатель".


I'm afraid this word is never used for charger. Зарядка is the most frequent one.


----------



## marco_2

So it's like _утренняя зарядка_?  I like it!


----------



## Sobakus

marco_2 said:


> So it's like _утренняя зарядка_?  I like it!


Sometimes you can actually see the battery doing its workout, running back and forth across the screen.


----------



## macdevster

Bringing up this old thread to see what people are hearing in 2021.  Now some of my Uzbek students (living for quite some time in the US) are saying "чарджер" for the word "charger."  Americanism?  Or something that has caught on in the russophone world?


----------



## Maroseika

macdevster said:


> Bringing up this old thread to see what people are hearing in 2021.  Now some of my Uzbek students (living for quite some time in the US) are saying "чарджер" for the word "charger."  Americanism?  Or something that has caught on in the russophone world?


Yes, this is a transliteration, which I've hardly ever heard in Moscow.


----------



## Ruukr

macdevster said:


> I was looking up the word for "charger" today (since ALL of my high school students want to surreptitiously charge their cell phones during class).  One of my Uzbek students told me a charger is зарячик, which isn't exactly what I saw on WR, so I thought I'd add it here.


I used to work with a lot of men from former USSR, everywhere and everyone was using - зарядчик (as _charger_ meaning), especially for mobiles and Lion batteries (18650 etc). For laptops (and anything bigger) - блок питания.


----------



## Maroseika

Ruukr said:


> I used to work with a lot of men from former USSR, everywhere and everyone was using - зарядчик (as _charger_ meaning),


I'm afraid I've hardly ever heard this word either. Most often it's зарядник.


----------



## nizzebro

I'm used to hear зарядка  around me - in 99% cases, and I use this word myself; I have heard зарядник a number of times but mostly from elder people -  I'd say this word was more common at the start of mobile phone era. Maybe some people are trying to avoid the gym-related ambiguity, being at some degree purists.   I've never heard зарядчик in Russia. To me it sounds as charging something more explicitly, or working in line with other devices - in short, a more 'active', 'animate' thing.

It's worth noting that many people from Central Asia are pretty closed communities so they might have their own slang, also they often simply do not know Russian well.


----------



## Okkervil

Sobakus said:


> _Зарядчик_ seems to be used for some mechanical devices (you can google for it)[...]


 А вот нет такого устройства. 

Слово "зарядчик" (попытка словообразования при помощи суффикса -чик-), в отличие от _зарядного, зарядки _и даже _ зарядника_, в русском не существует. А его потенциальное место уверенно и давно занято "заряжающим".


----------



## Sobakus

Okkervil said:


> А вот нет такого устройства.


"you can google for it" - ключевая фраза. "Я не слышал/мне не нравится/я не хочу, значит нет и не бывает!!!11" - в такой манере не на научные темы общаются, а бросают вызов родительскому авторитету.


----------



## Valvs

macdevster said:


> I was looking up the word for "charger" today (since ALL of my high school students want to surreptitiously charge their cell phones during class).  One of my Uzbek students told me a charger is зарячик.


For me "зарядчик" is (or was) a job. It was the person who charged rechargeable batteries at the mine I used to work at for a short time. The last time I heard it in real life was close to 40 years ago, I think. As to the devices, all people in my family call them "зарЯдка", so I use the same word.


----------



## Vovan

In my experience, "*заря́дное* (устройство)", "*заря́дка*", "*заря́дник*" are all used (moreover, interchangeably by many). They are all colloquial and fine.

"*Заряжа́лка*" is perfectly understandable (at least, in a proper context), but it sounds too laymanish/childish/uncool to be widely used. Substandard. Can easily be said for fun (while fooling around).

"*Заря́дчик*" looks like a valid Russian word (cf: подря́дчик and see post #15), but most people wouldn't have a clue as to what it means.


----------



## Vovan

Если тщательно погуглить, видим, что слово "*зарядчик*" используется как термин, означающий:
1. *специальность* - в типографском деле, кинопроизводстве, военном деле и некоторых др. видах деятельности:​_зарядчик печатных машин, зарядчик бумаги; зарядчик кинопленки; зарядчик огнетушителей, аккумуляторов, электронных батарей, электродов и т.п._,​2. *устройство *- например, в горном деле:​_пневматический зарядчик _(см. фото)_, механический зарядчик,_​3. *материал*, вещество - например, в химической промышленности:​_электролит-зарядчик_.​Помимо этого, есть сленговое использование слова в значении "*алкаш *(=алкоголик)".


----------



## angry_ravioli

Я никогда не слышал *зарядчик*, звучит весьма странно  Если мы говорим про телефон, то это обычно *зарядка *или *зарядник*.

Кстати, сейчас многие берут с собой не зарядку, а то, что вокруг меня называют *пауэрбэнком*.


----------



## Okkervil

Vovan said:


> Если тщательно погуглить, видим, что слово "*зарядчик*" используется как термин, означающий:[...]


А если еще тщательнее, то увидим, что бо́льшая часть этих  *специальностей* официально не существует. Берем документ под названием "Общероссийский классификатор профессий рабочих, должностей служащих и тарифных разрядов". Из огромного общего числа разных профессий он показывает нам всего 9 "зарядчиков" (четверо из которых "перезарядчики"). Это должно насторожить.

Большой толковый словарь (содержащий также слова устной, сниженной, жаргонной и даже бранной речи), под ред. Кузнецова, содержит "зарядчик" в одном значении -- "специалист по зарядке". *Устройствам* и *материалам* не повезло.

Академический нормативный словарь современного литературного русского языка (в 4-х томах), под ред. Евгеньевой, слова "зарядчик" не содержит.


----------



## Vovan

Okkervil said:


> бо́льшая часть этих *специальностей* официально не существует


Вполне возможно, что сегодня уже и не существует. Я привел словосочетания из советской нехудожественной литературы, имеющейся в Google Books.



Okkervil said:


> Академический нормативный словарь современного литературного русского языка (в 4-х томах), под ред. Евгеньевой, слова "зарядчик" не содержит.


А слово "намотчик (намотчица)" - содержит? Или этой категории вполне реально существующих рабочих тоже "не повезло"?


----------



## Okkervil

> ="Vovan, post: 19439
> А слово "намотчик (намотчица)" - содержит? Или этой категории вполне реально существующих рабочих тоже "не повезло"?


 "Намотчице", "перемотчице", "наматывальщице", "подматывальщице" и т.д. -- им всем не повезло. В предисловии к академическому изданию четко разъяснено, кому повезло и почему.

Прикол еще в том, что в дипломах и трудовых книжках на самом деле можно писать всякую ахинею, удобную образовательному учреждению или полуграмотному кадровику. Поэтому у продавца в трудовой книжке запросто можно увидеть какого-то "менеджера по продажам", а у номенклатурной проститутки -- "главного специалиста по поддержке аппарата министра".


----------



## nizzebro

Okkervil said:


> А если еще тщательнее, то увидим, что бо́льшая часть этих *специальностей* официально не существует.
> ...
> Прикол еще в том, что в дипломах и трудовых книжках на самом деле можно писать всякую ахинею, удобную образовательному


О чём спор-то, простите? Профессии нет или слова нет?
У нас вообще огромного количества работников официально не существует. Есть производство, где своё оборудование, технологии, и своя лексика, на которую никаких словарей не хватит. Но почему-то есть "намотчик", а не "наматывальщик" или "намотник".
В объявлениях о вакансиях что должны писать? Есть профессия присадчик - я работал таковым. Расшифровывается как "оператор полуавтоматического сверлильно-присадочного станка". А сам станок эти невежи называют "присадочник".


----------

